# Nice to see some vintage rides on the trials



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Today riding the SG trail it was nice to see some classic steel being peddled. Spotted a Marinoni and Ciocc. :thumbsup: Amusingly when I ride the plastic bike I come across the skinny steel tubed steel frames. When I ride the Vitus or Atala, it's CF or other modern bikes on the trails. I just have bad timing.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Specialized Stumpjumper*

BAM! My super vintage steel MTB. Extra points for the thumbshifters.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Would my 1999 Schwinn Homegrown be considered vintage?




.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

A bike with suspension can not be considered Vintage.

Here's my original , the one and only, from 1984:


----------

